# Stanza sur iPad 2 blocage



## drkiriko (9 Novembre 2011)

bonjour
 ah, la curiosité J'ai voulu ouvrir un ePub (gratuit) avec Stanza sur mon iPad 2 wifi et je me suis retrouvé avec un écran blanc! le bouton appuyé 2 fois me donnait les icônes par 5... 
J'ai 2 question:a) pourquoi ce phénomène?
b) mon iPad ne monte plus sur mon imac, ni n'apparaît quand j'ouvre iTunes

merci d'avance


----------

